# New Mantis Owner



## SGcvn69 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello all!

Just got my first two praying mantises today! I was told they were the European type. I also have Vietnamese stick bugs. They are what got me into keeping bugs! Normally I am not much of a fan of bugs eating plant matter, but they were too neat to pass up  I especially like bugs that eat other bugs, especially the kind that likes to sting me!

So I don't know too much about these guys...hoping I can learn something here. If you have any suggestions please let me know! They are currently in 4 oz deli cups and are less than 1 cm long.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I was given Vietnamese Stick bugs and didn't even know what they were until someone ID'd them for me. Really Really cool!


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 21, 2010)

I think my stick bugs are going to make nice feeders as they hatch out so many babies!



kitkat39 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I was given Vietnamese Stick bugs and didn't even know what they were until someone ID'd them for me. Really Really cool!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome.  My daughter also likes bugs that sting. :lol: She actually laughed as one of our chinese mantids was grabbing and biting her.


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 21, 2010)

No no...I hate bugs that sting! I like bugs that eat bugs that sting me! lol


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you guys direct me to a care sheet? It's kind of hard searching the forums...


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome there! they will need a container to see out of, no fun being in a cup! Mist them once a day, feed them every day and keep at room temp and they will be fine!


----------



## ismart (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 22, 2010)

I am afraid of feeding stinging insects to my mantids, I know they can handle it but I don't want to get stung myself.  Sorry about the misunderstanding. My kid really likes wasps and bees, even after being stung by both,  she rescues them from the water by hand. :sweatdrop:


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! Well they can see out the lid? They are mainly hiding from view anyhow. Guess their full tummies made them sleepy!



hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome there! they will need a container to see out of, no fun being in a cup! Mist them once a day, feed them every day and keep at room temp and they will be fine!


----------



## SGcvn69 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm with you on the stinging bugs! Both about being stung and being nervous about your kid rescuing them!  



likebugs said:


> I am afraid of feeding stinging insects to my mantids, I know they can handle it but I don't want to get stung myself.  Sorry about the misunderstanding. My kid really likes wasps and bees, even after being stung by both,  she rescues them from the water by hand. :sweatdrop:


----------

